# [H] Space Marine characters, Orks, Eldar Vampire Counts, LOTR and more [W] Paypal



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok this is a big one I'm afraid, having a massive clearout of bits and pieces, please pm me with any questions and offers


Space Marines
Vulkan He'stan unassembled
High Marshal Helbrecht unassembled
Kayvaan Shrike assembled
Captain Cortez unassembled
Chaplain Xavier unassembled

Orks
Snikrot assembled and basecoat started
Fantasy Orcs
Grumlok and Gazbag missing axe 

Lord of the Rings
King of the Dead

Vampire Counts
Winged Vampire Lord assembled
Vargheists/ Crypt Ghouls on sprue
4 X Giant Fell Bats

Eldar
Plastic Farseer BNIB
Bits (Banner backpack and Winged backpack for Autarch and 2 shuriken pistols





Star Wars Books:
New Jedi Order Series
The Final Prophecy
Force Heretic 1- Remnant
Force Heretic 2- Refuge
Destiny's Way
The Unifying Force
Edge of Victory 1- Conquest
Balance Point
Agents of Chaos 1- Hero's Trial
Agents of Chaos 2- Jedi Eclipse
Vector Prime
Force Heretic 3- Reunion
Star by Star
Rebel Stand
Rebel Dream
Dark Journey- This has loose pages where the binding has come loose but is complete
Revenge of the Sith (hardback)
Legacy of the Force- Betrayal
Outbound Flight
Survivor's Quest


White Dwarfs:
306-308 June-Aug 05
310, 312, 313 Oct, Dec, Jan 05/06
315-332 Mar-Aug 06/07
335-366 July- Jun 09-10
368-379 Aug-July 10-11
382, 384, 386-393 Oct, Dec/ Feb-Sep 11-12
Oct 12- Jun 13, Aug 13, Oct - Jan 13-14
All the Warhammer Visions and White Dwarf Weeklys

Comics
Hulk- 1-3/ 14- Fear Itself series 14-16, Chaos War series 4&5
Batman Legends 23-28, Batman 1-9
Justice League 47-52
DC Universe 42
Star Wars 1-24 
Superman/Batman Annual No.1
The Spirit No.1
Fantastic Four Adventures 46-54 Civil War Series
Spiderman 46-59 Civil War Series, 60 Back in Black, 80-82 Fear Itself series
Marvel Legends 30-34 Civil War, 36, 61-64 Siege, 65-74, 80-84 Fear Itself
Mighty World of Marvel 1&2 World War Hulk, 20-34, 35-38 Chaos War, 46-48 Fear itself
78-84 Civil War, 85&86 Planet Hulk
Avengers United- 100 Civil War
Avengers Unconquered 1-8 Civil War 23-33, 34-37 Siege, 38-39
Avengers Assemble 1-10, 13-17 Fear Itself,19-21 (2 copies of no.20) 22, 2x 23 Avengers vs X-Men series
Wolverine & Deadpool 2008- 141, 150, 151, 153-159, 160-166 Civil War 167-171
2009 5&6, 7&8 Secret Invasion, 9-30, 2x 32, 33-39, 40 & 41 Fear Itself, 42-50 (2x 50)
Essential X-men 2008- 164-166, 168-173, 174-180 Civil War, 181-184
2010 2&3, 4-6 Secret Invasion, 7-38 (2x 38) 39-40 Fear Itself (2x40) 41-46 (2x45)
Wolverine Origins 9, 11&12, 17&18, 22
Wolverine Civil War 44&47
Transformers 1-B Generations 1, 5&6


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

How much for that eldar banner-backpack and postage to Sweden?


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

How much for the plastic Farseer?


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

PM's sent to you both


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok here are pictures of the models I have for sale

http://s116.photobucket.com/user/vaughany86/library/Models for sale and trade?sort=3&page=1


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

Models now all on ebay


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

can you send a link of the stuff on ebay?


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

As requested links to mine and my partners ebays where the items are listed

http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/vaughany1986

http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/gingergillian


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

Stuff ending on ebay today, all books, magazines and comics still available


----------

